# The rare black maltese



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

Here is my picture of my boy with his coat growing in nicely, looks just like the rare black maltese

(really maltese/yorkie)


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

He is so handsome!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Haha, the mysterious rare black Maltese really does exist! He's a cutie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww he's so gorgeous, we'll call him a black maltese!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Only the third spotting. What a doll.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He is adorable!! I'm really intrigued as a Yorkie will change color and Teddy has stayed black! I've seen nearly all white Maltese/Yorkies, but never all black! He 's beautiful!!


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> He is adorable!! I'm really intrigued as a Yorkie will change color and Teddy has stayed black! I've seen nearly all white Maltese/Yorkies, but never all black! He 's beautiful!!


Thank you, we were not sure as a pup if his color would stay although he had no tan markings, but were hoping he would stay black. His brother started breaking color around 4 months and is now blonde and silver like their dad.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

He is a handsome little fellow. :wub:
And he must be so much easier to keep clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## cjsmith (10 mo ago)

This is my handsome boy, Toby. I rescued him from a local shelter. He is the sweetest boy and I love him so much. He is now approximately 6 months old and has just finished losing his baby teeth. He is solid black, not another color on him. I get so many complements when we go to the doggie park. He is an energetic boy and a bit ornery. LOL


----------



## BobbieJo1985 (4 mo ago)

He's so handsome


----------

